# How to change my graphics memory in use



## JordanTG (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello All,

I own a Hp compaq dc 5100sff small form factor pc. I just upgraded my memory from 1 gb to 2 gb's. I did this because even though my computer has an onboard 128 mb video card only 11 mb of the video memory is in use. I upgraded my ram another gig assuming this would increase my video memory in use. It did not. 

I want to know how, and if it's possible to change my graphics memory in use. I just want to play an old game (Counter Strike Source) and currently with a 3 ghz processor, 2 gb of memory i'm only getting 10 FPS.

Please Advise,

Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

With 2gb RAM (or even 1gb), you've got plenty to spare for your onboard graphics. Boot into BIOS and increase the RAM that is allocated to graphics from 11mb to the full 128mb, save settings and exit back into Windows.

The HP Compaq dc5100 SFF has two PCI slots and one PCIEx1 slot, so upgrading from onboard to a proper graphics card is not really an option. PCI slots are not designed for modern graphics cards, although some are available, and PCIEx1 is too slow. Most graphics cards are either AGP or PCIEx16, which your motherboard doesn't support.


----------



## JordanTG (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey koala -- i don't appear to have that setting in my bios...

I don't know why...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The setting for allocating RAM for onboard graphics can come under different names, depending on the BIOS. It should be in the Integrated Peripherals section, possibly called 'UMA Frame Buffer Size', 'Video Memory' or 'Shared Memory Size'.


----------



## JordanTG (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Koala -- I realize that typically that's how it's supposed to be but i don't have any option where i can see how much video memory i'm using and any option to change it. the only thing i can change are irq channels. Maybe my bios just doesn't have that feature -- is there a way to do it through windows?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does your BIOS have an option for changing the 'AGP Aperture Size'?

If you're sure the BIOS has no settings for shared memory that you can change, then it should be allocating as much memory as possible to the integrated graphics automatically.

How do you know only 11mb is in use? Are you checking it when the system is idle or while you're playing a game?

I don't know of any way to increase the allocated memory through Windows.

Have you tried lowering the graphics settings and resolution for Counter Strike to try and improve the fps?

If you're low on free hard drive space, try moving some files to DVD or another drive to free up some space, and then defrag.

Do you have the latest chipset drivers installed? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?


----------



## JordanTG (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Koala sorry i didn't get back to you...here is a screen shot of where i can see the 11 mb in usage message..









I hope this helps -- i'm not sure what to do i just want to increase my video memory..AHH. 

And i honestly don't have that as a bios option.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try playing a fullscreen game and leave the Intel information window open on the desktop. Alt-tab out of the game after a few minutes and see if the 11mb has increased. If you don't have any options for allocating shared memory in BIOS, it should automatically increase as required.


----------



## JordanTG (Feb 7, 2010)

It doesn't automatically increase....stays the same.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check in BIOS to see if there's a DVMT Mode option.

From *http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-029090.htm*


> *How much graphics memory does my computer have?*
> Intel graphics do not have dedicated memory but utilizes some of the computer's system memory. The amount of memory used for graphics may be a fixed amount or may vary up to a maximum amount. It depends on if your computer manufacturer has configured your computer to use a fixed amount, a dynamic amount (varying up to a maximum amount), or a combination of both fixed and dynamic amounts of graphics memory.
> 
> *What is the Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology (DVMT)?*
> ...


----------

